# How to prepare to apply for USC MFA producing?



## ZamarGarris (Feb 1, 2022)

I graduated with my bachelors in engineering because of family and societal pressure; now that I have an engineering job I have taken the time to realize I have to prioritize passion over profit. Wondering what steps are needed to properly prepare myself for this next step in pursuing a MFA degree.


----------

